# Help me choose, Melco XTS or SWF single head



## 904sag (Dec 9, 2012)

I will be spending 10k +/- a grand in the next week so please give me some honest feed back between the 2 machines. You can post here or pm me if you prefer. 
Right now I my opinions of the two are:

The Melco Amaya XTS, looks nice, web site is very professional, the sales rep that called was pleasant, and it appears to have a lot of features and accessories. They offer the onsite training and 2 days in CO. The downside is I don't see very many positive post or even you tube videos showing people using one. What I mean is when I bought my vinyl cutter, I watched videos for days of people happy with and bragging about their cutter. In the end I went with the Graphtec over the Roland. It was a great purchase. Anyways, back to the embroidery machine most all the post I see are negative and people asking "Where can i find a service tech". That part scares me.

The SWF, on the other hand does not have many post either, the web site is less than Wow! I will say, I am liking the fact that they are only about 2.5 hours from me and say that most of there tech are from this area. They also say most any tech can service their machine because it does not have auto tension like the XTS which must be next to impossible to repair so. They also offer the training like I said is for the most part local. Price wise I think they are about 1000 more for the 15 color machine over the XTS.

I'm leaning toward the SWF, but I don't know the history of them at all.

So, please tell me what you guys think.

Jason


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

First priority should be to select a supplier that can train you and service you at a reasonable cost. 

After that, look at features and capabilities.

The ones you haven't mentioned that are often listed as top players are Tajima and Barudan. Tajima is sold and serviced by Hirsch International. Barudan has a network of distributors around the country. You might want to factor them into your decision if you haven't already. 

Then you have Brother. On the plus side, they have a large dealer network for their consumer and semi-professional machines. On the down side, their top 2 machines in this line are considered by many to be "semi-commercial." They are (imho) easier to use, but run a little slower. As far as I can tell, Brother is letting their commercial embroidery line wither and die, so I wouldn't go there. 

As for the specific brands you listed, there are happy Melco users that appear here occasionally. I don't see that many posts from SWF users, but that doesn't mean they don't exist. 

If SWF is only 2.5 hours away, you could visit them and see what you think.

iirc, Ricoma is also basing their US operation in Florida, so you may have another local choice. This is not an endorsement of them, just another one for you to look into due to location.
Single Head Embroidery Machines

Melco has a network of independent contractors that service their machines - so you may want to look into who that is in your area. 
Melco Technical Support Center:

For me, there was nothing "local" for either sales or support, so I ended up purchasing a machine that I can load into my subaru and drive to a service location if needed. Closest is 4-5 hours. Luckily, it's never been needed in 2 years, but I am coming up on some scheduled maintenance that will make such a trip necessary. 

Good Luck!
Riph


----------



## mikewo6o (Dec 13, 2012)

904sag and Riph, I was glad to see your posts. I am trying to make the same decision between the two vendors you mentioned, however, I live on the west coast in Southern Cal. Will be very interested in any responses. Thank you.

Cheers!


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

We have three XTS machines and use them everyday. Melco has an internet forum which is actually a very valuble resource - you can get free help there 24 hours a day versus Melco's business hours (the tech support call is free and they are helpful, but they arn't open for tech support questions 24 hours a day) or the cost of tech.

I can't knock other brands, I can only say that for what we do, Melco was the best.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

I have 2 melco xts' s and am very happy with them. Bought 1 last year and purchased the second one earlier this year. For me it was between the xts or the brother machines. I live in Hawaii and these are the only companies that have techs here. If I had bought a tajima I would have to fly a tech in. Went with the xts as it was faster and came with better accessories. I only have positive things to say about the xts. But like every product out there there will always be people for or against it. 

With whatever you choose make sure you will have the support you need if anything ever goes wrong with your machine.


----------



## 904sag (Dec 9, 2012)

These are great, thanks...

not really any replies for the SWF... hmmm


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We had an SWF. If I had to do it again, I'd go with Melco. They're like the German Engineering of Embroidery Machines. 

Honestly, it's not so much the machine as it is your desire to be in your own business. The only true way you'll know is by buying one of each. 

If you have problems with either, you can always outsource your embroidery. You'll make more money doing that because you wont be wasting time doing all the work.


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

I have owned three SWF. I still use two of them, my single head for sew outs and large stitch short runs, and an 8 head for flats only ( sucks on caps ). For a single head, they are great. I also own three Tajimas, 8 and 12 heads. Tajimas are the best of the two brands but more $. They sew 24/7 and as long as maintained, go forever. SWF will out sew my Tajimas on flats as far as SPM goes, but cannot sew caps, and their service is far below Tajima. Also, more independent techs work on Tajimas. Never owned an XTS, so can't comment on them. I Hope SWF reads my comment. Maybe they will start taking better care of me. After spending over $100K with them, you think they would.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I think the problem with SWF is that they're owned by a couple of people. Mesa and Colman. Two separate companies. They're Korean machines I believe. 

Neither are bad. We learn how to get things done. We had no problem with caps.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

SWF OEM now runs the west coast office, not Mesa. We went with SWF because they were local.


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

selanac said:


> I think the problem with SWF is that they're owned by a couple of people. Mesa and Colman. Two separate companies. They're Korean machines I believe.
> 
> Neither are bad. We learn how to get things done. We had no problem with caps.


Maybe it's just an SWF lemon on our end for caps. Stepper motors just don't seem to have enough power. Just the bill friction on Teflon guide throws it out of registration. Works fine on one color text. I have seen them work flawless at shows, but ours, All Three NEVER have. We sew several thousands garments a month, so it's not an operator issue. Same punch, same cap, same operator, big difference between SWF & TJ. Count your blessings you got the good SWF.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't believe you wouldn't consider a Tajima TFMX. Ours are workhorses and RARELY need service. We do, however, meticulously maintain them.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

For us it came down to price. With the difference in price we were able to purchase an engraver, a vinyl cutter, a merrow machine, upgrade our software, upgrade our inside wiring and get a few other goodies. That was the difference in price between Tajima and SWF. I would agree there is a quality difference but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to get all the extra stuff. 

If we buy again we will consider Tajima.


----------



## 904sag (Dec 9, 2012)

Unless they offer a better price than what it listed on the website, the Tajima is $7000 more. That's pretty steep, but I believe you get what you pay for.

So with that being said I am now strongly considering a used Tajima. I know I will not get all the perks of a new machine, although it will be a tajima.

so now the choice is between the 3 as follows bases on all the great opinions and points made here.

Used Tajima 55%
New XTS 25%
New SWF 20%

Thanks again everyone for you post.

jason


----------



## DigitalApparel (Dec 4, 2012)

Go with the SWF i promise you will be much happier we have worked with both companies the customer service with SWF is 100x that of Melco and SWF machines are work horses we owned two melco single heads and both where down more then up we have also owned two Swf 4 head machines the first ran for 9 years with no major maintenance our newest SWF is 8 months old and running strong 12 hrs a day 6 days a week


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I own 2 Brother PR-600 II's and an SWF/E-1501T single head. Honestly can't complain about any of them, they are complete work horses. We use the SWF mainly for caps, larger field stuff than the Brothers can handle and anything requiring more than 6 colors. For smaller stuff, the little 6 needle brothers run all day...

These machines are like cars - you hear more about the bad ones than you do about the good ones... Every company has lemons...

One thing I can tell you - if you buy an SWF, don't let them talk you into buying Embroidery Office... If I had to do it over again, I would have bought Wilcom.


----------



## 904sag (Dec 9, 2012)

Well to throw another option in my mix, locally looks like I can get a good deal on a used Tajima 2 head.
It's old, but I know it works flawless and is well maintained. It will come with plenty of hoops, cap frames and attachments. Down side for me, it's bigger and I don't know if having two heads that probably run much slower (due to age) than a faster, lighter, more portable single head like the SWF.
now im at:
used Tajima 2 head 45%
new SWF 15color 45%
new XTS 10%

Thanks again everyone for your input.

Jason


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

What year is it? There was a HUGE technology jump around 2001 or 02. If is older than that, research it well. Any Tajima from 02 or later will serve you well if it isn't beat up. I'd feel good on an 02 or newer, but not older. Just my opinion. I'm still running an 04, and it is Amazing. Runs better than when new, and with regular maintenance, I have not had to replace Any major parts, just little stuff. This 04 Tajima 8 head sews hundreds of items every day with exceptional quality and should for years to come.


----------



## 904sag (Dec 9, 2012)

it's about 18 years old.


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

904sag said:


> it's about 18 years old.


I'd go with New SWF with warranty on a single head over an 18 year old Tajima, every time. With an 8 or 10 year old Tajima, might be different, but the warranty, is worth lots if your new. You could really jack things up quick while your learning. You can also get free training and other freebies on new if you leverage the purchase. Good Luck!


----------



## rhilferding (Jun 18, 2010)

Swf is the way in my opinion.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

It makes me laugh that you are deciding based on a 'poll' in this thread. You can't run your business based on polls.


----------



## TCODirect (Mar 20, 2010)

tfalk said:


> I own 2 Brother PR-600 II's and an SWF/E-1501T single head. Honestly can't complain about any of them, they are complete work horses. We use the SWF mainly for caps, larger field stuff than the Brothers can handle and anything requiring more than 6 colors. For smaller stuff, the little 6 needle brothers run all day...
> 
> These machines are like cars - you hear more about the bad ones than you do about the good ones... Every company has lemons...
> 
> One thing I can tell you - if you buy an SWF, don't let them talk you into buying Embroidery Office... If I had to do it over again, I would have bought Wilcom.


I've owned both a Brother PR-650 (first) and an SWF 1501C (current). If you are only going to have one machine, 15 needles is far more convenient if you are doing lots of smaller jobs as you can keep 10-12 of your most commonly used colors on the machine all the time. 

The PR-650 has a few nice features not found on most commercial machines, but the SWF has the look and feel of a solid machine that is going to last a very long time.

I bought the SWF about 18 months ago (picked it up in Tampa and saved a good bit on freight). They will negotiate with you on price, so don't think that what the website says is the final price. Negotiate for the complete package that you want.

I'll second the comment about not buying Embroidery Office; I did and have since bought Wilcom.

Doug


----------



## 904sag (Dec 9, 2012)

Posylane said:


> It makes me laugh that you are deciding based on a 'poll' in this thread. You can't run your business based on polls.



Everything from a song, online item, movie review, consumer reports, the list goes on and on is a "poll" that people use to help form an opinion... normally before a major purchase. Apparently you just guess on your own with no input from any source. 
also makes me wonder why you would even be on a forum since the primary reason for a forum like this is to share info and experience, you seem to need none.

I do appreciate all the honest opinions from all the other useful replies and based on the information you all provided I am going with the New, local, SWF.

Thanks,


Jason

I will surely be looking for tips and tricks on here soon after Christmas when I get a chance to start using it.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I read opinions and experiances to see how things might fit my specific needs and use case. Then I decide. So no, I don't buy on amazon based simply on what has the most stars. I don't see where you have posted what you are embroidering or your use case, so how could anyone here really post what is best for you?

What I am saying is, in this thread, other people are driving the discussion in regards to what was best for them, and you seem to be simply nodding your head. How do you know that was was best for them, is best for you?


----------



## fubarsport (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Jason 
Just wondering if you had a chance to see any of the machines in action?
Because if you head to Long Beach in January you will see all the machines under one roof and some of the companies offer a better deal at the shows also


----------



## 904sag (Dec 9, 2012)

Posylane said:


> I read opinions and experiances to see how things might fit my specific needs and use case. Then I decide. So no, I don't buy on amazon based simply on what has the most stars. I don't see where you have posted what you are embroidering or your use case, so how could anyone here really post what is best for you?
> 
> What I am saying is, in this thread, other people are driving the discussion in regards to what was best for them, and you seem to be simply nodding your head. How do you know that was was best for them, is best for you?


I think it's pretty apparent what my intentions are based on what I said I was planning to purchase and I think the experienced people already picked up on that without me stating the obvious. It's not like I was asking for advise on a 36 head system.
I wish your business was doing better so you did not have the time to come on here and offer useless post.


----------



## 904sag (Dec 9, 2012)

fubarsport said:


> Hi Jason
> Just wondering if you had a chance to see any of the machines in action?
> Because if you head to Long Beach in January you will see all the machines under one roof and some of the companies offer a better deal at the shows also


I have a few local shops that have let me see their equipment in action. 
I am going to SWF Tampa for a personal demo before forking out the cash.


----------



## 904sag (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, I pulled the trigger. Also at the last minute I just went with my gut and a new Melco Amaya XTS should be arriving very soon.

Thanks again for all the opinions.

Jason


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that was the least recommended brand in the previous post. Good luck.


----------



## mustfly (Sep 22, 2012)

Steer clear of ANYTHING Chinese. Highland, Embroidery Pro,...many are exactly the same machine with a different name branded on the front cover...literally the exact same machine. I know cuz I made that mistake through a company called Embroidery Pro, in Bend Oregon. Watch out for it's owner John Lundrigan,...he's got complaints filed with the Oregon Attorney General. Google Ripoff Report and search for John Lundrigan/Embroidery pro. Anyhoo,...we're just gonna buy another machine and get busy addressing the embroidery market in our area and will buy Japanese (Tajima, Barudan, or Happy). Check out the beautiful Happy HCD2-1501 at Texmac.com. They are gorgeous and geared for 24/7 use. I'm not so sure about SWF although I know they are Korean. My tech. likes and even recommends them, but I've got a gut feeling that all ain't as it appears with SWF. I'm pretty sure we'll roll with a Japanese machine and never look back.


----------



## mustfly (Sep 22, 2012)

Equip-Used.com - Equipment Listings


----------



## 904sag (Dec 9, 2012)

First followup.

Easy to setup,

I had a few sales prior to the machine even arrive, ~34 caps, towels, and some other misc. 

For someone that has never had a machine, I was able to knock out everything in a snap. Melco did a great job of online tutorial videos for everything from setup, maintenance, hooping, everything!! big A+

I did call customer support for a few issues and they professional got me on track.

So far I have nothing negative to report.

I really like the machine and software.

They even have a feature for vector to digitize that I was able to digitize some of my customer's sign graphics and screen print jobs to embroidery files with a few click.

Jason


----------



## Ink Credible (Jul 21, 2011)

We are very happy with our Melco machines. My main advice to you is run it at about 1000 stitches per min. Less breaks= less headaches. Hat are 750 stitches per min. This is a good starting point. You can try to move the speeds up slowly. Good luck


----------



## gonzofast (Nov 17, 2010)

Ink Credible said:


> We are very happy with our Melco machines. My main advice to you is run it at about 1000 stitches per min. Less breaks= less headaches. Hat are 750 stitches per min. This is a good starting point. You can try to move the speeds up slowly. Good luck


This...slow down the machine until you get everything perfect..lol

I am a new embroiderer as well, with a 2yo xts... I went with the xts as they were close enough for good service, the sales rep/owner of the company was very down to earth, no bs kinda guy..probably a bit redneckish like me..lol 

I haven't had any issues to date, other than incorrect settings...a bit of newbie problems, etc. 

The Melco Design Shop is a great tool and the amaya vids are excellent, as is the amaya help.

Looking forward to putting my second one beside the first!


----------



## gonzofast (Nov 17, 2010)

OH...and the other newbie advice I have....if you are doing hats with a complex logo...get someone to digitize it for hats..lol man, my gf hates me handing her hats to pull stitching from!! lol


----------



## tdjatlanta (Jul 22, 2011)

Jason - 

Just checking to see if your still happy with your Melco Amaya? We are comparing SWF and Melco - and would love to get your updated thoughts and opinions? Any regrets?

thanks


----------

